# DGN Overhead Locker Hinges



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone found a supplier of the above mentioned hinges. I have seen them for sale at £2.99 + £3.99 P+P for one hinge. Tried O'Leary's and Caravan Shop. I've looked at a couple of caravan breakers web sites but you'd never know if they were up to the job until you'd fitted them and they are a pain to fit. My current ones are DGN 2828.

John


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

A range of DGN hinges are available to dealers through the trade distributor Nova Leisure. You can view their range at the following links: 
http://www.novaleisure.com/NovaCatalogue2013.htm#/120/
http://www.novaleisure.com/NovaCatalogue2013.htm#/122/

The majority of UK dealers will be account holders with Nova Leisure as they are the primary importer of Fiamma so you would be able to purchase through your preferred dealer.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks but I'd already spotted their website, it's the price that the retailers are selling at that I find very expensive. I'll try a local dealer, at least I won't have to pay P+P.

John


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

For the benefit of other members the 2014 SSP's for the hinges depicted in my suppliers link are;

34308 £2.26inc
34313 £2.38inc
34311 £2.78inc
34314 £2.49inc
34315 £7.97inc
34380 £4.11inc
34312 £3.17inc
34309 £2.49inc
34310 £3.48inc

Nova Leisure will drop shop these hinges on behalf of their suppliers for £3.75+ VAT.

Regards,
Chris


----------

